# Charging for knitting



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been asked to knit two cardigans and possibly a blanket for a new baby, due November. This lady wants to pay me, but I have no idea what to charge. I will be providing the raw materials. I don't want to charge too much, as I am going to enjoy the project. The raw materials will probably cost £10-£12 ($17 to $20). Any ideas?


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

why not check ebay and etsy for an idea of prices, look for something similar in design,pattern etc.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I know I don't charge nearly enough for my items, so I really can't help. I see the websites that charge enormous amounts for their knitting and wonder if they really do sell at those prices.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

This is tricky one and I hate asking for money but realistically they cannot pay you enough for all the hours it takes. 
Like you I just love knitting and will be making some cardigans for my friends neighbour. Her daughter, in Australia, is having a baby girl in October. Met her last week and she chose some patterns, she gave me £20 to cover the materials and asked me to make one for the new babies big sister as well , the same pattern, who is 3. She was so pleased to find someone who can knit these days )
When they are done I will post them on here.
Oh forgot to say the only dowside is they must all be made in pink!!


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

when I charge for knitting, I only charge for the materials, not my time...Hey, I'm gonna knit anyway so this way it doesn't become a "job"....it's still a "project". That's all that matters to me.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

My SIL in Chile used to charge double the price of the yarn. That was not nearly enough. Her work was just about perfect. She was a fast knitter, so she did not labor on her projects forever, but still, putting in patterns takes time, and so on.


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

It was just MY way of doing something I'm gonna do. And I take my knitting with me everywhere except church. I enjoy the process as much as the product. Everybody is different in their approach to the question of "How much should I charge for something I knit."


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ileyne said:


> I have been asked to knit two cardigans and possibly a blanket for a new baby, due November. This lady wants to pay me, but I have no idea what to charge. I will be providing the raw materials. I don't want to charge too much, as I am going to enjoy the project. The raw materials will probably cost £10-£12 ($17 to $20). Any ideas?


When I worked at the yarn store 50 years ago, the rule was to charge for the yarn and labor fees were twice the cost of the yarn, i.e. Yarn was $10 plus $20 labor for a total of $30. However, I just double the price of the yarn cause I enjoy doing the project...usually! . . Jo


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I either ask the person to buy the yarn and charge $10/hr to knit OR I triple the price of the yarn if I buy it and then I don't charge for the labor.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> I either ask the person to buy the yarn and charge $10/hr to knit OR I triple the price of the yarn if I buy it and then I don't charge for the labor.


wow,at $10/hr this shawl I'm working on will be about $500.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I think double the yarn cost is fair. If it is a complicated design, then triple the yarn cost. I don't think you should reduce the price just because you enjoy knitting. If you enjoyed your job would you work for free? I don't think so. You should be paid for your time.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Etsy sells handmade knit items, good way to see what the going rate would be.
http://www.etsy.com/uk/search/handmade?q=knit+baby+blanket&ref=auto9


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was always told to take the cost of the materials and multiply it by 3. that use to be the stanard around where I live. I usualy charge $50.00 for the afghans I make and always get asked "are you sure thats enough?" It is for me lol but I will take the extra if offered lolol


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

I sell prayer shawls thru the local Christian Bookstore and my reasons for not taking anything for labor is that I consider this a ministry, just like a prayer ministry or a jail ministry. I just knit a few and let the bookstore have 10%. All I'm looking for is a way to reach the hurting and remind them that God cares.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i get $25 for sweater set and another $20 for the blanket...


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I will decide whether to double or treble the cost of materials. I think that is fair.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

twice the cost of the yarn, especially fine baby yarns, so that you get some reward for your time


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chickkie said:


> wow,at $10/hr this shawl I'm working on will be about $500.


Wow!! My Shetland baby shawl takes 100 hours to knit. If I put a fringe on it, that's another 5 hours. I think I have made about 30 of them, plus a lot of other baby shawls and blankets. They have all been gifts💞


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't knit commercially anymore but when a friend asks for something I ask her to get me yarn of my choosing as payment.


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

I like that idea desireeross.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> I think double the yarn cost is fair. If it is a complicated design, then triple the yarn cost. I don't think you should reduce the price just because you enjoy knitting. If you enjoyed your job would you work for free? I don't think so. You should be paid for your time.


This is what I would do also. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

desireeross said:


> I don't knit commercially anymore but when a friend asks for something I ask her to get me yarn of my choosing as payment.


That's a great idea


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I charge $10 USD for Adult socks and $5 for baby/child's.

Initially I learned how to create the socks by doing baby socks...which can be completed quickly...NICE funds for potential study snacks (I was getting my Engineering degree while learning these)...about 2009 through March 2011.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I usually charge three times the cost of the yarn. As others have said, I'm going to knit anyway. But, if I have to buy a specific yarn color or fiber, I charge.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Ileyne said:


> I have been asked to knit two cardigans and possibly a blanket for a new baby, due November. This lady wants to pay me, but I have no idea what to charge. I will be providing the raw materials. I don't want to charge too much, as I am going to enjoy the project. The raw materials will probably cost £10-£12 ($17 to $20). Any ideas?


try this site Handcrafted for sale or free UK lots of knitting for sale on here will give you some ideas


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Never charged for anything during all my 73 years of knitting because to me its an honour if someone asks me to knit them. 
Money at my time of life is not much good to me, my health is more important. 
As long as I can keep my fingers going even if it is only doing very plain patterns now because I cant hold the needles for too long it helps to keep my mind and hands going apart, from helping someone.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I charge triple the cost of the yarn. Like another poster said, I don't charge enough; I think it depends on the area you live in.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

There are so many shades of pink that you should not become bored during this project...now, if all she wants is Barbie pink, that MIGHT be an issue!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Because I do intricate Aran knits, I have been charging anywhere from $45- 50 per baby and child sweaters. It appears that this is about half of what is charged on Etsy.



Ileyne said:


> I have been asked to knit two cardigans and possibly a blanket for a new baby, due November. This lady wants to pay me, but I have no idea what to charge. I will be providing the raw materials. I don't want to charge too much, as I am going to enjoy the project. The raw materials will probably cost £10-£12 ($17 to $20). Any ideas?


----------



## cynpezzullo (Jul 6, 2014)

Rule of thumb is 3 times the material. If it's family I usually just slightly over the cost of material.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

You need to respect yourself and your talent. Don't understate your price for your time you could be making something for your family


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Years ago when I knit for a store, the payment was the cost of the yarn. So, if the customer paid $20.00 for the yarn they had to pay me $20.00. Dead easy.


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

I triple the cost of the yarn. I have only had one person say that was too much. On some items like toys for instance it put a flat price no matter what the cost of the yarn. Nan


----------



## multi-crafter (May 5, 2013)

Try craftscalculator.com You put in the price of yarn and the number of hours it took you to finish the project and it will give you a price to charge for the finished item.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

When the Womens Institute had their "markets" and sold crafts of all kinds, for most things (everything?) they said "double the cost of the materials". Nobody can really charge for their time, no matter whether it's knitting or painting pictures, etc... otherwise you'd price yourself way out of everything.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I would suggest giving her a receipt for the materials and if she would like to add to that it would be nice. However, knit for the joy of knitting. I've been knitting for 60 years and have never received a cent. Good thing I don't do it for a living.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

when I knitted items for a wool shop for their display, they always paid me the cost of the yarn and if I had bought the yarn myself, they would have paid me for that also. Basically, it would work out at double the cost of the yarn

Sheila


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I have never charged. I just knit for family and friends, and enjoy it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

You need to tell her how much the yarn cost and ask her how much more is she willing to pay... not the other way around or you will be sitting there with a wounded friendship and some baby items... 
ALWAYS get the AGREED UPON price up front!!!!!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

It depends on the difficulty of the pattern and your time. You should recoup your costs but your time and skill is worth something. LYS charges $20.00 per hour to finish your projects.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmmmmm. Now that's a good reason to consider a luxury yarn. I got a bunch of Noro Silk Garden on sale at Stitches West. Made 2 large afghans, one for my son & one for my husband. 28 skeins to make each afghan - at about $7 with tax at the sale. Busted my yarn budget, but it's just wonderful to work with. Anyway, that would mean almost $600 at 3 times the cost of yarn. But who would pay that?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is such a difficult question. I think 3xs the cost of the yarn is a good price but then if the pattern is complicated, you need to calculate that to it, too.

For family and friends, I like the idea of telling them what the yarn costs and even providing a receipt and then let them decide what they will compensate you for your time. But do it upfront before you do the knitting.


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

This is all very very helpful. Another consideration is the location of the buyers. Some folks in less than ultra urban areas can't afford this higher priced items but would dearly appreciate them just the same. I find that buyers ogle over the hand -mades at garage sales and flea markets, but won't purchase them there. The venue doesn't support the higher priced items. But the same priced item would be considered cheap if sold in a store front. It's all how it is perceived.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

We had a garage sale over the weekend, and I put a display of knitted dishcloths out for $1 each. I did sell 5 of them, but one lady looked at every one, unfolded them ALL, then threw them back on the table and said in a very loud voice - "that is far too expensive, I have bought them for 25 cents at yard sales before"

so I told her to go buy them there then, since this was less than the cost of the yarn.


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you all again. This lady can well afford to pay, and she wants to keep it on a proper footing. I have just finished a plain cardi from random-coloured wool,which I already had and I just have to buy buttons, so I will just ask for the price of the buttons, but for the other items I will charge. She will also feel better - if I refuse payment, she might not feel that she can ask again when the baby is older.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

You're absolutely right... if people (friends) say "No, no, no.... " and don't accept payment, then they will feel they can't ask again. But as you ENJOY knitting, and you'd probably be knitting all those hours anyhow, then charge a small sum, agree with the friend, then enjoy the knitting. (I do most of my knitting to make things that my favourite animal charity/sanctuary sells to help raise funds.)


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

I would also point out that this lady is more of an acquaintance than a friend.


----------



## gravelgert66 (Feb 21, 2011)

guiding light said:


> when I charge for knitting, I only charge for the materials, not my time...Hey, I'm gonna knit anyway so this way it doesn't become a "job"....it's still a "project". That's all that matters to me.


I do Crocheting, but like you I only charge for the materials. I have made so many doilies, pot holders etc, and no way can I use them all, so my friends and families get all my extras as gifts with no Charge. I also add them to exchange gifts for an added smile. I Love doing them and have made so many happy hearts. I am now in the making dish cloth faze. Do not ever have idle hands. Maybe, that is what retirement does to some of us.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> I think double the yarn cost is fair. If it is a complicated design, then triple the yarn cost. I don't think you should reduce the price just because you enjoy knitting. If you enjoyed your job would you work for free? I don't think so. You should be paid for your time.


I agree with this and use this to price my items for craft fairs.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> I think double the yarn cost is fair. If it is a complicated design, then triple the yarn cost. I don't think you should reduce the price just because you enjoy knitting. If you enjoyed your job would you work for free? I don't think so. You should be paid for your time.


I agree with this and use this to price my items for craft fairs.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I charge 3x the cost of materials. I think that is fair and reasonable.


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

Joycie3 - You must have great customers at a craft fair. I just finished a craft show and wouldn't sell anything if I tripled the price of my materials. As others have said, I just enjoy the knitting and feel good that others like what I do. Charging twice what I paid for the materials would be max.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

This is tricky. I think before I started on this project I would tell the person what you thought you would charge--I think 3 items would come to somewhere around $70 to $100, depending on the price and quality of the yarn if yo were buying them in a store. In fact, some baby shops would get that amount for any one of those items. If you give the person an up front price, they have the option to tell you if it is too much. Then you could negotiate by purchasing less expensive yarn. But rather than put lots of work into the project and then having an angry acquaintance, I'd be very up front.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Jodie78 said:


> When I worked at the yarn store 50 years ago, the rule was to charge for the yarn and labor fees were twice the cost of the yarn, i.e. Yarn was $10 plus $20 labor for a total of $30. However, I just double the price of the yarn cause I enjoy doing the project...usually! . . Jo


Agreed, double the cost of the yarn (since she is paying for the yarn). Whatever you decide you must negotiate the price upfront, before you begin knitting to avoid hurt feelings on either side. Too low and you will feel unappreciated, too high and she will feel cheated.


----------



## Brooklynknitnerd (Feb 15, 2014)

The old formulas pay you way too little for your skill. When I make samples for designers, they pay at least 15 cents per yard of yarn used and more for complex patterns.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

A good guide is to check out what SOLD on the Etsy baby shops as there are many listings for sale at high prices which have not sold. It seems that the average price for a cardigan with a hat & booties goes for about $40.


----------



## EllenG (Mar 6, 2011)

When I knit for others I charge 3 times the cost of the material. Usually works out great!!!!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> This is tricky. I think before I started on this project I would tell the person what you thought you would charge--I think 3 items would come to somewhere around $70 to $100, depending on the price and quality of the yarn if yo were buying them in a store. In fact, some baby shops would get that amount for any one of those items. *If you give the person an up front price, they have the option to tell you if it is too much. Then you could negotiate by purchasing less expensive yarn. But rather than put lots of work into the project and then having an angry acquaintance, I'd be very up front.*


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Many people simply do NOT understand the hours one puts in on handknit items. I've seen other threads on this subject, and some have told stories where friendships have become strained over situations like this; many knitters have gotten "burned" and will no longer knit for money. They only knit for someone if they want to do it out of the kindness of their hearts. Luckily, this lady is more of an acquaintance than a friend, so you shouldn't have to worry about a once close relationship turning sour. 
Also, since you don't really know her that well, I think I'd ask for the money to buy the materials up front and then she can pay the rest when the work is done.


----------



## Brooklynknitnerd (Feb 15, 2014)

The cost of the yarn has nothing to do with the difficulty of the project. This was always a bad way to price items. A lace shawl takes just as long in cheap acrylic as in cashmere.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

"The labourer is worthy of his hire"... (old quotation)


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Checking etsy prices... reminds me.... people say "Oh you can sell ANYTHING on ebay..." No you can't. You can LIST anything on Ebay.... but it doesn't necessarily sell!


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Etsy sells handmade knit items, good way to see what the going rate would be.
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/search/handmade?q=knit+baby+blanket&ref=auto9


Wow I would be a rich woman by now if I charged anywhere those prices for my handwork. I try to make a profit but not 'gouge' the buyer. I like to have a set charge, for example, I make personalized Christmas stockings. It usually takes several colors yarn and I knit in name, date of birth and some Christmasy picture like a train, doll, bear, Santa or reindeer. I charge $25 for them. I do not have to come up with a price for them as it is already set. Linda


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've never charged for knitting but one lady bought me a freezer chest after I made a huge afghan for her!! I still have it and that was probably 35+ years ago....


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, yes.... those are the asking prices... but do they SELL????


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Ileyne said:


> I have been asked to knit two cardigans and possibly a blanket for a new baby, due November. This lady wants to pay me, but I have no idea what to charge. I will be providing the raw materials. I don't want to charge too much, as I am going to enjoy the project. The raw materials will probably cost £10-£12 ($17 to $20). Any ideas?


I'd get at least double your cost. But when I knit sweater sets with small yarn and needles, I get $50 for sweater and bonnet. I have sold a lot of white ones for Christenings


----------



## Brooklynknitnerd (Feb 15, 2014)

Remember that some people think that having you knit something for them will be cheaper than buying it at Walmart. They will lose interest at even the cost of the yarn.


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

I think Brooklynknitnerd is comparing apples to oranges when she quotes the prices she charges designers and those of us who sell to the average customer. Bottom line - know your clients.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

I have found if you don't charge appropriately, buyers will not value your work. People think if it's homemade, it should be cheaper than store bought. They don't realize the HANDmade is different from homemade--it's custom for the size, color, and design.

Ask what price she has in mind and if it's about three times the cost of yarn, you can do it as a labor of love.

While you may love to knit just for the joy of it, your time and expertise is worth something--don't discount your skills.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd charge 20.00 an hr. and have them buy the yarn. Just be sure it's what the pattern calls for (Worsted, etc.) A friend charges by the rows knitted.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

guiding light said:


> when I charge for knitting, I only charge for the materials, not my time...Hey, I'm gonna knit anyway so this way it doesn't become a "job"....it's still a "project". That's all that matters to me.


it use to be materials plus x amount for labor.


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

I love your picture. I, too, drive. I have 2 lovely carriages and a meadowbrook cart. I would charge double the cost of the yarn for a project, sounds like a good plan, but probably not enough. So much an hour? Can you keep track to see how many hours a project takes?


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Add up the cost of all your materials and multiply by 3 and that should be the price you should charge her.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

When I was knitting for a non profit gift shop they provided the yarn and then sold the sweaters for $18 and the afghans for $25. This was 5 years ago.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I recently posted this question. My SIL asked me to make her a baby blanket so she could give it to a friend of her daughter's for a baby shower. She wants me to do several more in the future, as more babies are expected (her daughter has lots of friends, some were girls she had in her wedding party). Normally for relatives if they asked me to make them a little something, I'd do it for free. However, in this case, I felt it was fair to charge her something. The materials on the first blanket were $25 and she offered me $50. I was very pleased by that. Now we have an arrangement: she will pay me $50 for each baby blanket. I get to choose the yarn (in colors that the prospective parents want, if they have a preference) but if I get it on sale cheaper, I get to keep the difference. So I watch for sales on baby yarn. I also get to choose the pattern, so I don't have to do anything too difficult unless I just want to. So I pick fun patterns and I really enjoy doing this. I'm starting to get a reputation among my niece's friends as "the baby blanket lady" and they love comparing the different blankets I make for them. They're all comparable in yarn and design, though not identical. 

However, if I was knitting for just an acquaintance, not a good friend or family member, I think I would charge three times the cost of the yarn. My family and close friends know how hard I work on my knitting and really appreciate my work. Other people sometimes don't, so I can see charging more for "just acquaintances." :roll: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

I am a seamstress, and the rule of thumb in pricing for any garment was to charge 3 times the cost of the fabric, findings, etc. So when making a dress, if the fabric, etc. cost $25, then my price was $25 plus $75. Therefore, a custom made garment was $100, which was not excessive considering that it was made to fix EXACTLY and just as the customer had ordered. I did quite well using this as my pricing guide. You might consider it when charging for your knitted items.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I charge $20 for baby cardigan and $24.00 for blanket
plus cost of yarn. If there are 2 cardigans 6mo size
I would charge $34.00
That way people aren't too offended that they actually have to pay for the products they order.


----------



## gravelgert66 (Feb 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> We had a garage sale over the weekend, and I put a display of knitted dishcloths out for $1 each. I did sell 5 of them, but one lady looked at every one, unfolded them ALL, then threw them back on the table and said in a very loud voice - "that is far too expensive, I have bought them for 25 cents at yard sales before"
> 
> so I told her to go buy them there then, since this was less than the cost of the yarn.


I recently put a newly crocheted bundle of 4 dish cloths on the white elephant sale as a donation to a project. The last bid on the item was $5. That merely was only the price of the yarn that I had put into them. I Could have just donated the $5, and saved my labor. It was still rewarding to donate to the cause.
:thumbup:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> I think double the yarn cost is fair. If it is a complicated design, then triple the yarn cost. I don't think you should reduce the price just because you enjoy knitting. If you enjoyed your job would you work for free? I don't think so. You should be paid for your time.


You're right. The Jeweler, the Taylor, the Cobbler, etc., enjoy their jobs, and they charge for their work.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Be sure and ask if she thinks the price she paid for the yarn was her total cost. I've seen this happen before. Someone buys the yarn and assumes that is the total cost. Before you start tell her how much you will be charging for the work. If she is not happy give her the yarn and don't do it. Also if she says OK tell her you need half of the money before you start. and don't start until you get it. Then when it is finished you may say it is done and the balance is (whatever_
Do not release the project until it is paid in full. I know this sounds harsh I speak from experience. Some times some will say well I don't have the money right now but I will pay you next week for whenever I get paid. My answer is OK I will keep it for you until you are ready. If you don't listen to this advice and you get screwed it is your own fault. How much to charge I think sometimes I charge 3 times the cost of the yarn. sometimes more. Even if a person that has asked you make something is a really close friend or relative I still stick to these rules. Happy Knitting.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I was wearing an Aran sweater that I had knitted. A total stranger came over, sat down, and offered me $150.00 for it. I mentioned the name of a lys and suggested she go there for lessons. Got up, called me a few names, and left. Lesson to be learned from this experience. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

That sounds good ! And can you tell me what sort of pattern you use for the blankets?


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

I tend to double the cost of materials and then add something for myself, depending on how much time and effort it took and who it's for. (ie) a hat that cost $4 to make, I would sell for $10 or $12 depending on difficulty of the pattern. I believe I price very low as well. I made a beautiful wool sweater for my sister and asked at my LYS what I could sell it for; I was thinking $80; LYS said well you'll never get what you really put into it but try $150! Right now I'm making Barbie clothes $10 - $25 (for double outfit with accessories) and people tell me they should be $20 - $40. But I enjoy it and want little girls to afford them


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

btw..I never advertise my work..people just see it and want it...and they usually tell me what they will pay...I only sell things to get more yarn or materials....


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been knitting hats that have Fun Fir + an acrylic based yarn that will have some color that matches the Fun Fir. My post office gal told me I should sell them for at least $25 as the teenagers would go crazy. This is a small town & I'm known around town for the various colored hats that I've made. I usually have an hour's drive in to Tucson & if DH is driving is when I knit. I can knit just about anywhere & folks are used to seeing me hauling my Maxine knitting bag. Makes for good conversation.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I think you're right that people don't value something if it is "low priced"... equally as I've said in another response "the labourer is worthy of his hire"... but nobody making any craft or art items can charge "per hour"... that would make the items prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

When I make a sweater set--sweater and hat--I charge $25 to $30 depending on how long it takes me to make it. The blankets, depending on whether it is knit or crocheted and how long that takes is $20 to $25. I knitted a blanket for my nephew's first child several years ago as a gift, but I would have charged at least $30 for it as it was quite large and took awhile to make it. Last summer, I made a twin-bed afghan for a woman I met at an auto repair place and charged $125 and she never blinked an eye. If they are willing to pay and you are paying for materials, you have to include the cost of the yarn as well as your time. I would figure the price and then ask her if she is comfortable with it before you go ahead and make these items. Good luck!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Well good for her for paying 25 cents at yard sales. Yours are brand new. People who don't knit or crochet have absolutely no idea what is involved in making handmade items. I was charging $1.50 for mine and the price of the yarn went up, so I charged $2. each--no problem and they sold.


----------



## keasterson (Mar 8, 2013)

The problem in using the yarn price as a base is that you could be knitting with cheap or expensive yarn - same pattern, and you would charge different prices. That doesn't seem right. I had a yarn shop tell me that they charge by the yard. I think it was 20 cents a yard. This way it's not dependent on price of yarn and you can calculate it before you start as long as you know how much yarn you need.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Depending how big the shawl is I do them and charge $50.00. Australian they are 52 inches circular. Hope this helps June


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Rule of thumb is. (And look that up on the net for a real shock) price = triple the materials + 30%


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

Jodie78 said:


> When I worked at the yarn store 50 years ago, the rule was to charge for the yarn and labor fees were twice the cost of the yarn, i.e. Yarn was $10 plus $20 labor for a total of $30. However, I just double the price of the yarn cause I enjoy doing the project...usually! . . Jo


i don't understand anyone who feels, that since they enjoy knitting they shouldn't charge for their time. many people have 40 or more hours hours a week job, that they enjoy or even love the work they do and still get paid for it. just because your not punching a time clock when you work doesn't mean you shouldn't be paid for what you do. and no i have never knitted anything to sale. not yet anyway maybe some day.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

chickkie said:


> wow,at $10/hr this shawl I'm working on will be about $500.


At $10 an hour, the shawl I'm working on will darn near be priceless!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

chickkie said:


> wow,at $10/hr this shawl I'm working on will be about $500.


At $10 an hour, the shawl I'm working on will darn near be priceless!


----------



## lilredhen72 (Jun 2, 2014)

I am new to this forum, to crocheting, and I have yet to learn to knit. But one thing I do know is, it takes skill to make something with one's hands. Keep this in mind when you decide on your price. It's not so much the materials, as it is the TIME & SKILL it takes to make something so EXTRAORDINARY. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ileyne said:


> I have been asked to knit two cardigans and possibly a blanket for a new baby, due November. This lady wants to pay me, but I have no idea what to charge. I will be providing the raw materials. I don't want to charge too much, as I am going to enjoy the project. The raw materials will probably cost £10-£12 ($17 to $20). Any ideas?


I would let her know what the materials will cost per item she wants to knit and then let her know there will be a charge for your time in making them. Your price seems to be with in reason, although I don't know the cost of your materials in the UK.

I usually only charge for the materials, in my case.


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

Like you, I don't know what to charge for my work, so what I've been doing is saying "Any amount you like, but make the check out to my church." One lady offered me $50 for the labor on a sweater and ended up giving me a check for $100!
For my church, of course.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I still stand by "What would I be willing to pay if I were buying" I bought a hand carved 4' primitive man one time and the guy hadn't priced it yet. He asked what I was willing to pay for it and when I told him what I was willing to pay the poor guy almost fainted. I don't think he thought he'd even sell it but I recognized talent and time involved and was willing (and able at the time :O) to pay for it. That was some 25+ years ago and He's still the only man in my life> :O)


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Chickkie,
don't you just love it when they throw things back on the table? Drives me nuts, like it was trash. Or the Mom who's yelling at the kids NOT to touch as she goes along touching and lifting everything on the table (and never buying)


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I also have a sign on my table that you are all welcome to copy and use at shows. It reads:

"I have no quarrel with the person who has lower prices---
They know better than anyone else what their product is worth"
I get a lot of chuckles when people read that.


----------



## BearyNiceKnitter (Jun 8, 2014)

when I made an afghan years ago ? The local yarn store said you charge that price of the yarn and then 5 times that for the making. I thought that was too high especially for someone that I knew personally, so, I think I only charged for the price of the yarn. There is no set rule. Go with your gut feeling. Only you know what is fair and right.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

You might want to see if there is a 'consignment shop' in your area. People can make big $$ going this route.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess I'm annoyed that the skilled work an experienced crafts person is so often undervalued. Most people have no idea how much effort went into developing the skills to produce beautiful items. Every time I have checked the price of labor it is much more than cost of materials. Just check around in your community. When she sees the real cost of hand made items she may decide to purchase in a store or learn to do it herself.

Give her the exact price of the materials. Then tell her your labor will cost 2 times the amount of the materials. So 17 X 2 = 34 + 17 = 51. Now that would be the amount based on the work of other skilled crafts persons. However, If you don't want to do it, make the cost of your labor 2.5 or 3 times the cost of materials. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. However, I'm very curious to see what other KPers believe is a fair price. ;-)


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Bunbun said:


> I also have a sign on my table that you are all welcome to copy and use at shows. It reads:
> 
> "I have no quarrel with the person who has lower prices---
> They know better than anyone else what their product is worth"
> I get a lot of chuckles when people read that.


I love it!


----------



## Crafty Lady 45 (May 3, 2013)

I agree. This is what I do.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

From the looks of it, we all have the same issue of not honoring our talent and not charging accordingly. What happens with me is I will usually trade with the person (usually a close friend) and swap with something they have that I like.... what I did just recently: a classmate wanted to buy one of my knitted lei and I asked her to pay my way to our class reunion dinner in September. She went for that quickly!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I honor my talent, God gave me a gift to use and I do. It doesn't diminish oneself to give something one has worked hard to create, or to make something for just the cost of the materials used and purchased for the item made.


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

Coolmoves - I love the idea of doing a trade - this lady owns a jeweller's shop! Maybe I could end up with a diamond ring lol


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank U DeeDeeJenks. I agree with U with all my heart.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> I think double the yarn cost is fair. If it is a complicated design, then triple the yarn cost. I don't think you should reduce the price just because you enjoy knitting. If you enjoyed your job would you work for free? I don't think so. You should be paid for your time.


I agree. This is what I do and it works for me.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

A jeweler charges 2 - 3 times the cost of materials plus what he considers the value of his time. To charge 3 times the cost of materials truly undervalues your time. It's also very random. Cashmire x 3 might be worth 60 dollars per ball. Or a doily I spent 40 hours on would go for 6 dollars. I hate situations such as this: 
A woman in my scripture group admired my newly sewn bag. She asked how much I would charge to make her one. I thought about upholstery fabric, liner, zipper, leather handle, the 2 hours it took to design and 3 or 4 for the sewing and generously said $30. She sputtered a bit, then another woman in the group tells us about this woman who makes bags for $5. After I received a couple such guilt attacks i left the group. We shouldn't feel guilty for wanting paid for our time.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Ileyne said:


> Coolmoves - I love the idea of doing a trade - this lady owns a jeweller's shop! Maybe I could end up with a diamond ring lol


Or, at least get a couple of items repaired. Then its time for time.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Ileyne said:


> Coolmoves - I love the idea of doing a trade - this lady owns a jeweller's shop! Maybe I could end up with a diamond ring lol


Or, at least get a couple of items repaired. Then its time for time.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Have her buy the yarn you need. This can act as a deposit towards payment. Should she change her mind about paying for the time spent on what you made, you will not be "footing the bill". If you know how long each project will take, do mention this to her and see what she offers for the actual work. Do agree on the charge before you start the projects. Good luck with this.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

mmorris said:


> I'd charge 20.00 an hr. and have them buy the yarn. Just be sure it's what the pattern calls for (Worsted, etc.) A friend charges by the rows knitted.


Can you imagine what something would cost if you charged by the stitch (especially for afghans)?!?!?!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

mmorris said:


> I was wearing an Aran sweater that I had knitted. A total stranger came over, sat down, and offered me $150.00 for it. I mentioned the name of a lys and suggested she go there for lessons. Got up, called me a few names, and left. Lesson to be learned from this experience. :thumbdown:


It's their loss, not yours! Enjoy your sweater!!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

And of course, nobody CAN ever charge for the time put into any craft type thing or any art... because nobody would pay that much! Enjoy knitting... right now, I'm using it as a sort of "save my sanity" -- my husband has Alzheimers... still sweet, kind, thoughtful man.... but doesn't remember a lot of things. Though, he does remember me, knows who I am... but suddenly out of the blue (as this evening) he will suddenly just not make any sense in the middle of a conversation -- I have no idea what he's talking about etc.... Crying doesn't help... so get out the knitting!!!


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

Angela W said:


> And of course, nobody CAN ever charge for the time put into any craft type thing or any art... because nobody would pay that much! Enjoy knitting... right now, I'm using it as a sort of "save my sanity" -- my husband has Alzheimers... still sweet, kind, thoughtful man.... but doesn't remember a lot of things. Though, he does remember me, knows who I am... but suddenly out of the blue (as this evening) he will suddenly just not make any sense in the middle of a conversation -- I have no idea what he's talking about etc.... Crying doesn't help... so get out the knitting!!!


sorry to hear about your husband sudden change in his Alzheiners condition, i am glad you have you have your knitting to help you cope. your so right no form of art ever pays what it really worth at lease not untill you are dead. we can look back in history and see all the money famous artist didn't make off of there work that sells now days. lol. keep on knitting or any artsy craft that we at KP do.


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone. for three cardigans and a blanket, the yarn cost me about £16. I charged £55. We were both happy.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

My husband had alzheimers also. I took care of him for 17 years. I also worked part time so did not have a lot of time for knitting. nSadlyhe passed away in 2000 and I really got my kmitting going. It keeps me bisy and "out of trouble" ha


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorrym did not check my spelling.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

How did you not go stark staring mad? My husband has suddenly "lost it" today... for example (and there have been 4 different "for examples" I could quote in just the past two or 3 hrs)spent 44 minutes (I just discovered) standing next to an open dishwasher, trying to figure out where the different size plates go. (They go in the cupboard right above the dishwasher, where he has put them every day for years.) "But there are several different sizes". Until this morning I was happy to let him go to the bank and pay in a check... not any more, no way, not ever. I don't know whether to cry for him, for me, to run screaming down the street (it's midnight here... better not!!!)


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I am sorry to hear your husband has Alzheimers. May he know the love you are giving him. May you be blessed with peace. I know a few people who had this and I know it is heartbreaking to know you cannot help them. Sometimes things happen for reasons we will never know. Do give your husband all of the love he needs and be patient with yourself. I have said a prayer for both of you.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Knitting to sell feels more like a job to me, if some one sees something I have maade and wants to buy it then I name a price. I can't knit for profit


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

loisdenise said:


> A jeweler charges 2 - 3 times the cost of materials plus what he considers the value of his time. To charge 3 times the cost of materials truly undervalues your time. It's also very random. Cashmire x 3 might be worth 60 dollars per ball. Or a doily I spent 40 hours on would go for 6 dollars. I hate situations such as this:
> A woman in my scripture group admired my newly sewn bag. She asked how much I would charge to make her one. I thought about upholstery fabric, liner, zipper, leather handle, the 2 hours it took to design and 3 or 4 for the sewing and generously said $30. She sputtered a bit, then another woman in the group tells us about this woman who makes bags for $5. After I received a couple such guilt attacks i left the group. We shouldn't feel guilty for wanting paid for our time.


You are fair - and correct! We should not feel guilty about the prices charged for the work done by you. I once asked someone what they get paid every hour for the employment they have. There is also the topic of minimum wage for working hours. People do not generally take this into consideration when requesting a kit or crochet item, or other things, be made for them. They have absolutely no conception of the time involved.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

joycie3 said:


> My husband had alzheimers also. I took care of him for 17 years. I also worked part time so did not have a lot of time for knitting. nSadlyhe passed away in 2000 and I really got my kmitting going. It keeps me bisy and "out of trouble" ha


I am sorry to hear of your loss. If it is any consolation, he is in a happy world. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you -- your thoughts and prayers touched me more than I can tell you.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

A friend in USA who is brilliantly talented at many things, started making clothes for people and charging a modest amount... said somehow, once she started charging it "became a job" ... not a hobby, not something she did just for pleasure.... so I understand.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

To "Joycie3".... I can't find your address but you made a very touching comment. Thank you.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Dear Irene P... I just re-read your message, and it is wonderful how "the feeling" ebbs out and towards me, across the many thousands of miles that separate us. I'm in southern England on the coast of the English Channel.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Mostly my only "profit" is that I give everything to my favourite animal charity, and they sell at their various fund raising events. (In case you are interested, animal charity is: www.lordwhisky.co.uk


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Angela W said:


> Dear Irene P... I just re-read your message, and it is wonderful how "the feeling" ebbs out and towards me, across the many thousands of miles that separate us. I'm in southern England on the coast of the English Channel.


I would like to think that miles are only a temporary distance. May things always be well for both of you.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you again!


----------

